# How Could Some One Not Know....



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So last night my sister and I took the kids to buy pumpkins. We got 4 HUGE pumpkins to take home and carve. These things were so huge you couldn't wrap your arms around them. Well we're all sitting in the driveway cleaning out the inside of the pumpkins. And my sister's girlfriend who is from Louisiana looks up and says "It's so weird that these things grow on trees". My sister and I looked up so fast that I think I hurt my neck. My sister says "What?". Then my sister's GF says " I think it's weird that something so huge can grow in a tree". I think I almost tinkled abit after hearing that. We died laughing at her. How does a grown woman not know that pumpkins grow on the ground. She was complaining before hand about how one side of the pumpkin was flat and there was dirt on it. She said "I figured the flat side and dirt came from when it fell out of the tree"......HAHAHAHAHA



Sorry I just ha to share....LMAO


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh that was stupid.....heres your sign!!!!!


People say the dumbest stuff! I really don't know how many people made it through life.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

This girl says weird crap all the time. I love being around her because I know it will be all laughs...well for me...LMAO


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

haha lol that is crazy. not too long ago me and my bro were arguing about if pineapples grow from vines or trees. i dont know what to think now. so how do pineapples grow!?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

WikiAnswers - Do pineapples grow on trees


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Do pineapples grow on trees? | Answerbag.com


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG! Way to go Louisiana!! **stares at ground and shakes head**


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

JFlowersLA said:


> OMG! Way to go Louisiana!! **stares at ground and shakes head**


HAHAHAHAHA

We just figured maybe you guys have special pumpkins that grow in the trees....LMAO


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

have you guys seen white pumpkins around? they are getting kind of popular around here. i dont know why.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> So last night my sister and I took the kids to buy pumpkins. We got 4 HUGE pumpkins to take home and carve. These things were so huge you couldn't wrap your arms around them. Well we're all sitting in the driveway cleaning out the inside of the pumpkins. And my sister's girlfriend who is from Louisiana looks up and says "It's so weird that these things grow on trees". My sister and I looked up so fast that I think I hurt my neck. My sister says "What?". Then my sister's GF says " I think it's weird that something so huge can grow in a tree". I think I almost tinkled abit after hearing that. We died laughing at her. How does a grown woman not know that pumpkins grow on the ground. She was complaining before hand about how one side of the pumpkin was flat and there was dirt on it. She said "I figured the flat side and dirt came from when it fell out of the tree"......HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Sorry I just ha to share....LMAO


LMAO ~!!! that was priceless ... I wish I could seen the look on your face ...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

HaHa thats funny! I want to see the pumpkins..how they came out! My son was doing one last night. I'm gonna do some more tomorrow...we should have a thread to share them in.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> LMAO ~!!! that was priceless ... I wish I could seen the look on your face ...


That's something you would expect to hear from a kid...LOL


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> We just figured maybe you guys have special pumpkins that grow in the trees....LMAO


Oh yeah we have pumpkin trees!! It's the State Tree...you guys aren't cool enough to get those...they only grow in Swamps. **Shakes head again**

I'm so glad that I'm not from here sometimes. :hammer:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwwww


I was just picking....


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I know! I just love the fact you said "my friend...she's from Louisiana". HAHA! Then again I would say the same thing...hell I've fallen out of my chair on somethings people say here!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well she was born and raised. I wonder sometimes if alot of the people their are like her....LMAO


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

**looks at ground and kicks rock** yes


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

JFlowersLA said:


> **looks at ground and kicks rock** yes


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> I think I almost tinkled abit after hearing that. /QUOTE]
> 
> Ok the post was funny but that was hysterical!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO! That reminds me of the video where they put a game hen inside a turkey and told the girl it was a baby turkey inside after they cooked lmao!!! She didn't know they laid eggs!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

very funny.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> LMAO! That reminds me of the video where they put a game hen inside a turkey and told the girl it was a baby turkey inside after they cooked lmao!!! She didn't know they laid eggs!


That shh is HILARIOUS!

As is the OP.

I got a good laugh.


----------

